# Do it Best "Best Look" Paint



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I know that the Do It Best paints are made my Sherwin Williams, but I can't find anything on the web about what regular line it comes from. Does anybody know. I used it this summer on both stucco and wood siding over primer and I like the way it goes on and seems pretty predictable. 

The main reason I use it instead of the "name" brand stuff is because it is an hour trip to the paint store and like I said I like the way it goes on. Anyway, what Sherwin-Williams product is it based on? This season I didn't provide paint, but this season I will be and so I will be on the hook for any problems.

Do you use it, or should I just suck it up and get the actual SW paint?


----------



## GPI (Jan 13, 2005)

Never heard of it, it may be remnant materials, no line specific.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Do It Best does have some buying power and it may be a SW paint altered to their standards or it may just be a rebranded so Do It Best can have their name on the label. Buick does it when they import some Opel models and put their name badges on them.

It is quite easy for a manufacturer to modify a paint batch and put whatever label a retailer wants on the can.

Apparently, you are happy with the application and only time will tell about the life.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I ended up calling the local store and they told me it was SW SuperPaint. Sounds good to me, as it saves me a long trip.


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

VinylHanger said:


> I ended up calling the local store and they told me it was SW SuperPaint. Sounds good to me, as it saves me a long trip.


My Local store told me the same & it seems to be good paint & also save me a trip.................


----------

